

Metaprogramming Spell Book - effkay
http://ducktypo.blogspot.com/2010/08/metaprogramming-spell-book.html

======
mattdeboard
I have a "meta" question. Is having the h-scroll bars default when you link
from gist, or is your main content section not >=80 chars wide?

------
blaenk
would be nice if it were all in the same gist (separate files if need be)

